# School transistions for children moving from Australia to USA



## suze3108 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

We are looking to move to the USA in December 2012, in order to expand our online business. 

Our children will be in Years 6 and 8 in 2012, and I am most worried about the disruption to their education.

They are both high achievers in a private school here in Australia. They would both be upset to have to repeat, but as our school year doesn't finish until 1st December here, and the school year starts in August there, I don't know how they will go missing the first term, or not 'finishing' the year here in Australia.

They do have 3 weeks in June/July, which does coincide with Summer School in the USA, I though maybe they could do that also.

Does anyone else have experience moving children from Australia to USA?

We are also only wanting to stay for 2 years, so they will need to be able to move back to Australia in 2014, when they are in Years 8 and 10.

I will also look into some distance ed, but I really want them to have the social experience of schooling in the USA. Plus I also want them to do the International Baccalaureate Program, so they are ready either for University here in Australia, but also have a shot at an Ivy League College in the States, or a good University in the UK/Ireland, as they are Dual Irish/Australian Citizens.

Thanks

Suze


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One thing to realize about the schools in the US is that they are locally controlled and operated. While there is a Federal Department of Education, there is no national curriculum. The Department of Education issues only guidelines (i.e. for the school systems to receive Federal money) and the quality of the schools varies greatly from area to area, as does the curriculum.

Do you have some idea where in the US you are going to go? That might help in giving you some advice about your situation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## suze3108 (Jun 13, 2011)

We don't know yet, but as we are from Australia - somewhere warm!

So far we are looking at 

San Antonio, Phoenix or Las Vegas.

Las Vegas would be best for our business, but I am worried about the kids. There are two magnet schools there that run the IB, plus there is a private school (The Meadows School) that looks ok, though very expensive.

We are going for work in January to Houston, and will be looking at all the above cities, while we are there. We'd love to be at the stage where we can also visit schools, and look at real estate.


----------



## BMFS1503 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi, We are moving to Houston early 2012, visa and medicals permitting. Our kids would be in PS / Grade 1 for the 2011 / 2012 school year, so am also looking to work out best schooling option for them. My assignemnt to Houston is 2 - 3 years (but always possible it could go longer) so hoping to maintain as much continuity in schooling as possible. Any advice / guidance gladly accepted.


----------



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Suze, you could try checking out GreatSchools - Public and Private School Ratings, Reviews and Parent Community . One caveat, the reviews and ratings are written by parents and so they are unlikely to say that their kids school is terrible, but it will give you an idea.

If you want to be put in touch with a local realtor to discuss specific areas of the country in depth, I would be happy to help connect you to quality people.

Best of luck with all your decisions.
Rachel


----------



## Kristiii12 (Nov 4, 2011)

Like someone said, there is no set curriculum in the US. 

Example: My brother's friend moved from Texas to NY (where we live) and she had to repeat a grade because she had not learned half the stuff we had already learned.


----------



## Sherryl (Mar 25, 2012)

suze3108 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We are looking to move to the USA in December 2012, in order to expand our online business.
> 
> ...


Hi Suze
We moved from Perth to Houston in March 2011 with two girls aged 10 and 12. Quality of schooling varies so much here and some government schools are excellent. Like you, we were only looking at 2 years or less so we decided on an international school (The Village School - US curriculum in elementary and middle school, IB in high school). I am glad we made that decision, the academic standards are very high, eg the entire school does the next year up maths curriculum. We are yet to find out how many differences there will be going back but I feel that my kids have been well challenged and have learned more than they would have at their high dollar Perth private girls school!
I would consider Houston as a destination if I were you. It's not as pretty as San Antonio or as cosmopolitan as some destinations, but it has a strong expat community, a thriving economy and a sense of success about it that most of the US does not have - and it's a very comfortable lifestyle. Texans are wonderful, friendly people to boot. The summer here is god awful and most people in an international school get out for at least a month. I made my poor children do summer school but to their surprise they actually enjoyed it and it broke up the tediously long summer break. There are a huge number of activities (summer camps) that the kids can do either through the school or various private places. (There is a book outlining many of the options that goes on sale in Barnes and Noble in Spring). The first six months are pretty tough for the kids until they find friends and get settled but just keep them busy. Good luck I hope it works out well for you!


----------



## Jafal (Apr 23, 2012)

*Houston Private Schools*



Sherryl said:


> Hi Suze
> We moved from Perth to Houston in March 2011 with two girls aged 10 and 12. Quality of schooling varies so much here and some government schools are excellent. Like you, we were only looking at 2 years or less so we decided on an international school (The Village School - US curriculum in elementary and middle school, IB in high school). I am glad we made that decision, the academic standards are very high, eg the entire school does the next year up maths curriculum. We are yet to find out how many differences there will be going back but I feel that my kids have been well challenged and have learned more than they would have at their high dollar Perth private girls school!
> I would consider Houston as a destination if I were you. It's not as pretty as San Antonio or as cosmopolitan as some destinations, but it has a strong expat community, a thriving economy and a sense of success about it that most of the US does not have - and it's a very comfortable lifestyle. Texans are wonderful, friendly people to boot. The summer here is god awful and most people in an international school get out for at least a month. I made my poor children do summer school but to their surprise they actually enjoyed it and it broke up the tediously long summer break. There are a huge number of activities (summer camps) that the kids can do either through the school or various private places. (There is a book outlining many of the options that goes on sale in Barnes and Noble in Spring). The first six months are pretty tough for the kids until they find friends and get settled but just keep them busy. Good luck I hope it works out well for you!


Sheryl,
We are looking at a move to Houston from Sydney later this year and the transition of our 13yo in to a US school is a major concern. The Village School is one of the schools we are considering, the company will pay tuition fees so wanting a good school that does the IB. The other schools we are looking at in the area is Awty Int School, Westchester and The British school.

Can you please let me know any information you found between the school and why you chose The Village? Also how did you go on the transition? Our daughter is in Year 8 here and will be nearing the end of Year 8 when we move, so would want her to go into Year 9 over there, even if she misses a month or so... how did you go with the timing?


----------



## Sherryl (Mar 25, 2012)

Jafal said:


> Sheryl,
> We are looking at a move to Houston from Sydney later this year and the transition of our 13yo in to a US school is a major concern. The Village School is one of the schools we are considering, the company will pay tuition fees so wanting a good school that does the IB. The other schools we are looking at in the area is Awty Int School, Westchester and The British school.
> 
> Can you please let me know any information you found between the school and why you chose The Village? Also how did you go on the transition? Our daughter is in Year 8 here and will be nearing the end of Year 8 when we move, so would want her to go into Year 9 over there, even if she misses a month or so... how did you go with the timing?


Hi Jafal
Two drivers you may have - one finding a house that is either close to school or has a bus and second, coming in December, availability of places. Awty has a strong reputation, but is hard to get into - applications for 2012-13 have already closed. You may get lucky but I would apply asap if you want that. British school gets mixed reviews - it seems to best suit those going back to a British system for continuity. Village is strong academically and music programme is outstanding - forget about PE and art. The school is going through a major growth phase and can barely keep up with the demand for more facilities. A lot of building going on so hopefully that will improve later this year. Your daughter may find it hard starting halfway through Year 9 as the curriculum seems to be 6 to 12 months ahead of Australia. I was worried about my kids seemingly going backwards because of the different school calendar, but that was not the case. Village has a very nice culture - very culturally diverse and tolerant. Can't comment on Westchester but to say that Spring Branch ISD schools are generally outstanding. It's different to Australian government schools. The "exemplary" ones are as good as private and often have better facilities. My guess is that most of these schools will offer similar level of academic program and it may be worth considering what else you want from the school - music, art, sports, languages etc. Goodluck - and feel free to ask any more questions,
Sherryl


----------



## Jafal (Apr 23, 2012)

Sherryl said:


> Hi Jafal
> Two drivers you may have - one finding a house that is either close to school or has a bus and second, coming in December, availability of places. Awty has a strong reputation, but is hard to get into - applications for 2012-13 have already closed. You may get lucky but I would apply asap if you want that. British school gets mixed reviews - it seems to best suit those going back to a British system for continuity. Village is strong academically and music programme is outstanding - forget about PE and art. The school is going through a major growth phase and can barely keep up with the demand for more facilities. A lot of building going on so hopefully that will improve later this year. Your daughter may find it hard starting halfway through Year 9 as the curriculum seems to be 6 to 12 months ahead of Australia. I was worried about my kids seemingly going backwards because of the different school calendar, but that was not the case. Village has a very nice culture - very culturally diverse and tolerant. Can't comment on Westchester but to say that Spring Branch ISD schools are generally outstanding. It's different to Australian government schools. The "exemplary" ones are as good as private and often have better facilities. My guess is that most of these schools will offer similar level of academic program and it may be worth considering what else you want from the school - music, art, sports, languages etc. Goodluck - and feel free to ask any more questions,
> Sherryl


Thanks Sherryl, the strong music program sounds like a plus as our daughter is very strong in this area, mainly in Electric Bass, Electric Guitar and singing.... athletics is another area she like throuygh being a strong soccer player, but there are also clubs outside of school where she could play. Once we know more about where we are ending up when I will certainly contact you... thanks Jonathan and Fran


----------



## Jafal (Apr 23, 2012)

Sherryl said:


> Hi Jafal
> Two drivers you may have - one finding a house that is either close to school or has a bus and second, coming in December, availability of places. Awty has a strong reputation, but is hard to get into - applications for 2012-13 have already closed. You may get lucky but I would apply asap if you want that. British school gets mixed reviews - it seems to best suit those going back to a British system for continuity. Village is strong academically and music programme is outstanding - forget about PE and art. The school is going through a major growth phase and can barely keep up with the demand for more facilities. A lot of building going on so hopefully that will improve later this year. Your daughter may find it hard starting halfway through Year 9 as the curriculum seems to be 6 to 12 months ahead of Australia. I was worried about my kids seemingly going backwards because of the different school calendar, but that was not the case. Village has a very nice culture - very culturally diverse and tolerant. Can't comment on Westchester but to say that Spring Branch ISD schools are generally outstanding. It's different to Australian government schools. The "exemplary" ones are as good as private and often have better facilities. My guess is that most of these schools will offer similar level of academic program and it may be worth considering what else you want from the school - music, art, sports, languages etc. Goodluck - and feel free to ask any more questions,
> Sherryl


Sherryl,
One other question is how do you find living in Houston? What is it like for kids and families to settle in, joining in with activities, ease of making friends, traffic etc etc etc.?


----------



## AAntunez (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm in a similar but slightly different position as I am an American who has been living in Perth Western Australia with my children and is now looking to move back home in April 2014. My children will complete years 5 & 7 in December 2013. They wold normally be entering years 7 & 9 if we had not left the States, so I want them to return to those grades in August. I'm currently looking for an accredited distance school so they can get their years 6 & 8 completed from January to August. It's difficult because I need a program that offers open enrollment and allows them to complete the programs at their own pace. Also cost is a consideration.
If anyone has done this before or knows of any programs that would be helpful, I would appreciate the information.
We are planning to move to Austin, Texas.

Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Contact Austin and Houston school board. One of the two has a public on-line program if memory does not fail me.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Please prepare your children for the good chance that they will experience bullying, especially if you have a girl. The US grades of 7th grade and up are horrible for bullying with schools doing little or nothing to either stem it or help a student experiencing it. It's epidemic in America. It can be something as little as having an a cent to liking the boy that another girl likes. 

I think that this issue is more important to be prepared with than even academic issues. Part of the American school social experience is good but unfortunately there is a bad side too.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

jsharbuck said:


> Please prepare your children for the good chance that they will experience bullying, especially if you have a girl. The US grades of 7th grade and up are horrible for bullying with schools doing little or nothing to either stem it or help a student experiencing it. It's epidemic in America. It can be something as little as having an a cent to liking the boy that another girl likes.
> 
> I think that this issue is more important to be prepared with than even academic issues. Part of the American school social experience is good but unfortunately there is a bad side too.


Bullying is everywhere not just in US schools.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes unfortunately but letme assure you, it is especially vicious in the US. There have been. A few immigrant children, including a Polish boy, 2 Irish girls and an Indian girl have committed suicide the past few months. The reason ? Bullied because of their accents or because boys at the school liked them. Fore warned is forearmed. And it is better to have a plan to empower kids to handle it before it starts. I am speaking from personal experience.


----------



## Daisy T (Dec 7, 2013)

*Would like an update how you are doing*

Hello fellow Ozzies !

Just been reading your posts and we are in the same situation...except it is Dec 2013 now and we are panicking because we will most likely miss the start of term by the time we moved Houston.

Would you mind posting your update as to how are you finding the school ?

We are looking at The Village, Bristish School of Houston and Awty. We are not sure if we should go to public school given we will go back to Australia in 1 to 2 years time.

Your help will be most appreciated


----------



## MovetoSydney (Sep 10, 2014)

I will be in similar situation can someone update any solution was found for next year. Can you move early in October after the final exams are done and join the next grade in US? Do schools agree to conduct special tests to give promotion to next grade?


----------

